# Mavic CXP 22 vs. EA SLX 90 weight...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am trying to figure out how much weight I've dropped on my bike since I've purchased her. Well, I've done all the calculations with the drivetrain changes (Rival to Red), but am not sure about the weight of these two set of wheels. Obviously, the EA is lighter than the Mavic. When I looked up the published weight of the Mavic cxp22, it was 510g. The weight of the EA 90 slx was just under 1400 g ! I am sure that the EA are listed with the hubs and bearings etc. But, does anyone know the weight of the EA wheels only? Thanks.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Hi everyone. I am trying to figure out how much weight I've dropped on my bike since I've purchased her. Well, I've done all the calculations with the drivetrain changes (Rival to Red), but am not sure about the weight of these two set of wheels. Obviously, the EA is lighter than the Mavic. When I looked up the published weight of the Mavic cxp22, it was 510g. The weight of the EA 90 slx was just under 1400 g ! I am sure that the EA are listed with the hubs and bearings etc. But, does anyone know the weight of the EA wheels only? Thanks.


Ok. A couple things. 

First, the easiest way to calculate this is to weigh the bike before, and weigh the bike after. 

What you're referring to as the "wheel" with the cxp22 is actually referred to as the rim. The wheel is the rim, spokes, and hub. Other things that affect weight on the wheel are the skewers, rim tape/plugs, tires, and tubes (or sealant if you run tubeless). 

The rims alone won't give you a whole lot of info - but what would is if you could get ahold of your old wheels, and put them on a scale and figure out how many grams they are. If you're really concerned with weight, you could buy an inexpensive scale off ebay - something like this, and it would give you more accurate measurements than doing math off of published weights, which can be off. 

Lastly, in order to determine how much difference this makes, add your weight to the total bike weight, and calculate a percentage. The more you ride the less you'll care about weight. 

Good luck out there


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

masont said:


> Ok. A couple things.
> 
> First, the easiest way to calculate this is to weigh the bike before, and weigh the bike after.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the education there  I guess I was just trying to find a "quick" answer to my question, but a little more research on my part wouldn't hurt. Your points are well taken though. The only thing that I would disagree about is the last statement. I've found that the more I've been riding lately, the more I've been looking into weight reduction. I'm 5'8" and weight 141 lbs. I agree that it's mostly about the rider when it comes to performance, but I guess I'm just one of those who enjoy the process of dropping lbs on my bike.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the education there  I guess I was just trying to find a "quick" answer to my question, but a little more research on my part wouldn't hurt. Your points are well taken though. The only thing that I would disagree about is the last statement. I've found that the more I've been riding lately, the more I've been looking into weight reduction. I'm 5'8" and weight 141 lbs. I agree that it's mostly about the rider when it comes to performance, but I guess I'm just one of those who enjoy the process of dropping lbs on my bike.


Well, it wasn't that a quick answer would have been bad - it just would have been incomplete, as hub/spokes make up a good portion of wheel weight.


----------

